# i dont know what to do



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am confused,mad, and just plain tired of being in pain. My bday is Tuesday and I don't know how I am going to be able to do this when I can't do anything without screaming. I'm scared that this is goimg to be the worst birthday because of my stupid stomach that has been hurtingme for days now. I have been praying that on Tuesday I will feel a little better than what I am right now. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to get the pain to go away?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been to the doctor?Usually with severe pain peppermint, low fodmap diet and probiotics may not be enough to reduce pain and reduce pain from gas volume.Prescription antispasmodics tend to work in the short term, and low dose antidepressants sometimes work for pain, but usually not in a day or two.Do you have any idea what triggers your pain episodes?Things like clinical hypnotherapy often help in the long run, but not by Tuesday.


----------

